
Coding is not ‘fun’, it’s technically and ethically complex - azuajef
https://aeon.co/ideas/coding-is-not-fun-it-s-technically-and-ethically-complex?utm_source=Aeon+Newsletter&utm_campaign=c820819188-Weekly_Newsletter_23_September_20169_23_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_411a82e59d-c820819188-69015217
======
jschwartzi
I guess I'm in the minority here for finding coding challenging but not
necessarily fun. I don't enjoy programming, per se, but I enjoy designing and
architecting a system that solves the problem. Programming is just something I
do once the fun part is over. It's necessary to realize the vision.

------
douche
Coding certainly is fun, for some subset of people. Otherwise I wouldn't be
grinding away blissfully at porting a C++/Lua game engine to C#/IronPython on
this beautiful Saturday morning, for no greater reason than my own enjoyment.

Not everybody finds this enjoyable, but not everybody finds doing puzzles, or
crosswords, or playing basketball, or tinkering on cars fun.

------
ChoHag
Bugger. I wish I'd known I've not been enjoying myself these past 30 years.

------
ddp
Programming's fun. The entire C-family is like programming with broken glass
though. If you don't find debugging fun, you're in the wrong profession IMHO.

------
LifeQuestioner
the reason i find coding fun is it's "technically and ethically complex" and
hard work and challenging. If something isn't hard and challenging, i cant
focus and the thing is boring. Not sure what this article offers

